# Changing coat colour?



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Over the past few days I have noticed Megs black coat looking rather brown in certain lights. Can a coat change colour?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's face used to be darker and now it's more of a dark auburnish color I think they can change!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think they change mite often than they don't. Willow is getting s ton of white in a stripe down her back. Also her red is fading every where except her ears. Jake's black has almost all gone silver. It's what makes cockapoos so cool. Ever changing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Maybe I will end up with 2 chocolate Poos haha. Nellies coat has gone more Auburn in certain places


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Have a look at Jojo's changing coats thread on her my dogs life site. It's very good

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Have a look at Jojo's changing coats thread on her my dogs life site. It's very good
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow Jakes coat colour has really changed!! There are a couple of black poos on there with chocolate tones which look like megs coat


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Wow Jakes coat colour has really changed!! There are a couple of black poos on there with chocolate tones which look like megs coat


Jake is parti sable. They lose the black except for tipping. It's funny cause we had no idea. We thought we were buying a black and white dog  good thing I met Jojo and she let me know what was coming. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's coat looks browny black in some lights, Dot's coat was a much bluer black when she was little but the tone in her coat is changing a bit too.


----------

